# Layout Style Information



## Tom (11 Nov 2007)

I am covering Nature Aquaria for my college special interest project, but I'm struggling to find much detailed information in English. Anyone got any links?

I'm looking for detailed information on layout styles such as Wabi Kusa, Iwagumi etc - and the different types, like sanzon etc. 

ADA should make a glossary of terms!   

Also, does anyone know which aquajournals might help (if they're in english!)

Any help would be great..

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tom (17 Nov 2007)

No-one?


----------



## George Farmer (17 Nov 2007)

http://www.aquatic-eden.com/search/labe ... g%20styles


----------



## Tom (17 Nov 2007)

Cheers


----------

